# Lets talk generators!



## wilburg (Oct 25, 2012)

With the possibility of another northeast storm coming, I got my Genny out of storage and brought it to the shop for a once over.. I'm glad I did.. The thing won't run more than 5 minutes.. Anyways it's a 15 year old noisy genny.. So perfect time to get a new one.  I got my eyes on the Honda 2000i.. Tomorrow I'm going to pull the trigger...   Pros/cons?  Should I just bite the bullet and get the companion?


----------



## imacman (Oct 25, 2012)

The Honda's are great, but you might want to save some $$....take a look at post # 9 in this thread:

www.hearth.com/talk/threads/post-your-ups-and-its-run-time.92104/#post-1219674


----------



## richkorn (Oct 25, 2012)

Just picked up a EU2000i a few weeks ago from wisesales.com. It will run my kitchen fridge, pellet stove, LCD TV and cable box at same time - just purrs away super quiet and sips gas. Love it! Don't wait or you won't find one.

Parallel it with the companion and you get the full 4K watts with a 30 amp plug.


----------



## boosted3g (Oct 25, 2012)

Ive got a honda eu2000i also and it is great.  I have it powering just my downstairs and my fridge upstairs.  Its quiet and sips fuel.  I read the link to the hyandai and that may be one to look at if money is tight.  I said it in the other posts to stay away from the chinese knockoffs.  If you want a good comparison that shows what they actually do then youtube is full of videos showing the hondas and yamahas starting up power tools and the chinese ones with the same ratings shutting down on the same equipment.  This is one of those situations like buying harbor freight tools.  You can say that it does the job and can see that there are better out there you didnt spend as much money on it.  To me thats not a compliment to the equipment at all.  Just buy the real thing and spend a few hundred bucks more.  Im not going to cheap out when it 20 degrees out and i need heat.  Besides where exactly are you going to get parts for these other generators.


----------



## subsailor (Oct 25, 2012)

We have one of the Honda's at our camp up north in the woods. We don't run much off it, a bunch of lights and a fridge, occasionally a freezer during moose season. Run it in the eco mode and it will run 12+ hours on a tank of gas.


----------



## Paul Raz (Oct 25, 2012)

I would check to see what SAMs club has. I bought one there about 12 years ago and this thing always started. Just ran it bone dry before I put it away every time. Started on the third pull no matter when I tried. Kept it up until I got a whole house generator last November. I used to lose power every week, the sun could be shining and birds chirping and I would lose power. Got the whole house generator install the propane tank underground hired the electrician and after 4 months from the time I ordered it until completion I haven't lost power yet. Go figure. The neighbors should all chip in and pay me for keeping there lights on!


----------



## Millsk (Oct 25, 2012)

I'd pick it up fast, cause the stores are going to be empty come saturday afternoon.


----------



## wilburg (Oct 25, 2012)

How about the Yamaha 2000Ie?


----------



## boosted3g (Oct 25, 2012)

I dont have any personal experience but on many sites it rates as high as the Honda and some even higher.  RVworld.com is usually the best place to get a portable generator.  They occasionally have specials where its 850 shipped and there was a 10% off coupon floating around a couple months ago when i was looking at adding the companion.


----------



## Redbarn (Oct 25, 2012)

wilburg said:


> How about the Yamaha 2000Ie?



I have a Yamaha EF2000iS 2,000 Watt  Inverter Generator. Runs very quietly and just sips fuel.
Has a 1 gall tank and runs for hours.  
Chose it over it the Honda Eu2000i because it has a fuel gage (so easier for the wife to use) and is a little lighter (2 pounds).

My old B+S uses 1 gall/hour but it can run the well pump, so we use the B+S in the mornings for showers etc, then use the Yamaha for the rest of the day. Can run the house in comfort on 2-3 galls fuel a day. Always have 20 galls of fuel around so can last a week easily.


----------



## stoaf88 (Oct 25, 2012)

I have a Generac 7KW whole house propane generator with automatic transfer switch.

Runs 2 pellet stoves, fridge, well pump, oil furnace (for hot water), 2 tv's with boxes, and a bunch of lights, and outlets.

100 Gallon propane tank.


----------



## sandpipe (Oct 26, 2012)

My Honda EU3000 powers the pellet stove, lights, fridge, 60" tv, 2 laptops, modems, etc. If you want to be able to access your power company's website to see in how many days they will get the power back on at your house you will need a generator that won't fry sensitive electronics such as the top line Hondas.


----------



## Mongo (Oct 26, 2012)

HONDA - the only way to go for generators.


----------



## wilburg (Oct 26, 2012)

I ended up getting dual Yamahas EF2000is ... They are comparable to the Honda, great quality, very quiet, I like the ability to shut off gas to the carb.. The fuel gauge is a nice option but not required for me.  I ordered the parallel cables and should get them Tuesday (the day the storm might hit) ... I can still use the gens separately for what I need, but it still would be nice to have both connected to each other.   Does anyone have the extended fuel tanks, if so do you find it's worth $170 plus shipping for it?


----------



## JHASS (Oct 26, 2012)

I use a Honda 6500 watt, runs the pellet stove, fridge and the TV's.
I won't say it sips fuel but I get about 11 hours off a tank full (7 gal.)


----------



## keep-in warm (Oct 26, 2012)

I also have one of the Honda 2000 units running a propane setup. I got the conversion kit including the modified carb from generatorsalesdotcom. Easy conversion and you send back your carb for core. The setup allows gas, propane or ng. Mine has never seen pump gas and get 17 hours loaded on a 20 pounder


----------



## DMZX (Oct 26, 2012)

I have had an EU2000i Honda for a few years.  It has about 600 hours on it.  I use it for camping/hunting, doing yard work with my e-power tools and as a back-up power supply.  It is always easy to start.  It always runs fine.  It is fuel efficient.  It is very easy to maintain and work on (e.g., it takes me less than 5 minutes to change the oil and without a mess).  And I have plugged computers into it without any worry. 

I did a good deal of research on before I made a decision.

It has been a very good investment even though it was $940 on sale.


----------



## gfreek (Oct 26, 2012)

Generac 5kw for house.  ETQ 1800 for furnace, pellet stove.


----------



## wenger7446 (Oct 26, 2012)

Just picked up a Honda EU6500, so far, (only 15 mins on the Hobbs), it seems like a awesome machine.


----------



## richkorn (Oct 26, 2012)

wenger7446 said:


> Just picked up a Honda EU6500, so far, (only 15 mins on the Hobbs), it seems like a awesome machine.


 
I'm jealous. Nice machine!


----------



## imacman (Oct 26, 2012)

Generac 12kw whole house on Propane (100 Gal tank).  Runs pretty much anything I want, except maybe the electric range.


----------



## smwilliamson (Oct 26, 2012)

Just picked up a holland something or other 9000 watt, chinese knock off of a honda...will do for now had to drive 80 miles northwest to get it


----------



## greg13 (Oct 26, 2012)

Basically any generator with a Honda motor will be a quiet runner. We have the Multiquip line at the shop that we rent out. VERY few problems with that line, 99% of them are operator error.
I have an old Wisconsin/Robyn 6kw that I start every year or so to make sure it still runs, Haven't needed it if about 5 years.


----------



## Countryboymo (Oct 27, 2012)

I found a 'mechanic special' 1990 Homelite 4400w with a 8hp cast iron sleeved Briggs for 75.00.  It would run but only with a shot of carb cleaner ever now and then.  I took it home and replaced the factory homelite red spark plug, replaced a 3.00 float bowl gasket and reset the needles that were all messed up.  I dumped the old fuel and added new and it fired right up on the second pull.  I think I spent an hour at the most fixing a little fuel leak and getting the carb set right.  I would like to eventually get into the 7500-10k watt range but I can't beat what I have at the moment.

Transfer/interlock setup is next on the menu and I will be set.


----------



## DirtyDave (Oct 27, 2012)

champian 4000/3500 runs freezer, fridge ,tv ,4 ceiling fans ,coffee pot, micro,; satalite, boxes, pellet stove , garage door and lights just fine. 12 hours on 5 gals.... just noisy as all get out when the power is out and its quiet.


----------



## JoeS (Oct 27, 2012)

Generac 17Kw whole house running on NG.

Looks like I'm going to be needing it for a few days if the current storm track plays out!


----------



## Bank (Oct 27, 2012)

Just fired up the Generac 8000W and my B&S 2K inverter genny. Both ran nice. Don't think we're gonna need it in Maine, but you folks in the mid-Atlantic, well; I wish you the best. Be prepared and don't count on the utilities. I found that out when I moved to Maine from Mass 5 years ago.


----------



## Treacherous (Oct 27, 2012)

greg13 said:


> Basically any generator with a Honda motor will be a quiet runner..


 
I wouldn't go that far.

This isn't gonna be as quiet...








as this...







Although the first example is probably quieter than a comparable Generac.


----------



## John_M (Oct 27, 2012)

Honda EU6500is generator/inverter. Would not hesitate to purchse same unit again. During power outage it handles well pump, boiler, refrig/freezer, microwave, coffee maker, eletric tea pot, range, computer, television, smoke alarms, light in every room, garage doors, garage lights, basement lights, bath exhaust fans, many outlets, etc.- everything I need for convenient living. Cannot run all appliances at same time but that has never been an issue. Have used inverter about 12 times in last 6 years.

Inverter connects to a UL certified transfer switch so all is safe and code compliant.

Best wishes and good luck to all for a safe survival of any upcoming storms.


----------



## Treacherous (Oct 27, 2012)

I have a couple EU2000i's.  Now that warranty is almost up on second unit I plan to add an optional propane fuel capability to them.

You can still burn gas when needed.







I currently use marine tanks for extended run times.  Just pick up an extra EU2000i gas cap.






I made a little fold up shelter for my EU2000i's when outside in the elements.


----------



## simple.serf (Oct 27, 2012)

I have a Libbey MEP-002 on a m116a2 trailer.  A jackhammer in the living room would be quieter. The kicker for me is that it is diesel, will run the whole house including the well pump, and will put out 208 3 ph for one piece of equipment that I have. It requires an electrical and diesel engine background to use and maintain, however, and I chose this unit because I am very familiar with the engine that runs them.

The Honda is a very well built machine. They are quiet and run forever with proper maintenance. I know of two with over 5000 hrs and no problems. The fuel efficiency is superb as is the dealer network.

Bite the bullet.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 27, 2012)

DirtyDave said:


> champian 4000/3500 runs freezer, fridge ,tv ,4 ceiling fans ,coffee pot, micro,; satalite, boxes, pellet stove , garage door and lights just fine. 12 hours on 5 gals.... just noisy as all get out when the power is out and its quiet.


 
I have one of them too. It's been a good generator over the last 3 years and you can't beat the price!


----------



## Treacherous (Oct 27, 2012)

simple.serf said:


> The Honda is a very well built machine. They are quiet and run forever with proper maintenance. I know of two with over 5000 hrs and no problems. The fuel efficiency is superb as is the dealer network.
> 
> Bite the bullet.


 
I've seen some "off-the-grid" users report 12K + hours on their EU2000i's.  I thought I remember someone having nearly 15K hours on one as well.


----------



## Aquion (Oct 27, 2012)

My parents just gave me their Honda EMS4000. They bought it back in '84 after Hurricaine Diana left us without power for over a week. It crapped out during Irene last year, so they got a new Briggs & Stratton and sent the Honda to the local dealer. He was able to fix it right up. It needed a part that Honda no longer makes, but he happened to have one in his inventory!


----------



## wilburg (Oct 27, 2012)

I currently use marine tanks for extended run times. Just pick up an extra EU2000i gas cap.


Link?


----------



## rutnstrut (Oct 27, 2012)

to run a pellet stove with a generator do you need anything to suppress the surges


----------



## Treacherous (Oct 27, 2012)

wilburg said:


> I currently use marine tanks for extended run times. Just pick up an extra EU2000i gas cap.
> 
> 
> Link?


 

This should work.


----------



## THE ROOSTER (Oct 27, 2012)

I use a Centurion 5000, I have wired the house for the gen and it will run all of my 120V it will also carry my water heater alone. I also have the Harman 512H and (4) 6v golf cart batteries to run the stove and a light while the water is heating.


----------



## Treacherous (Oct 27, 2012)

richkorn said:


> Just picked up a EU2000i a few weeks ago from wisesales.com. It will run my kitchen fridge, pellet stove, LCD TV and cable box at same time - just purrs away super quiet and sips gas. Love it! Don't wait or you won't find one.
> 
> Parallel it with the companion and you get the full 4K watts with a 30 amp plug.


 
Here is a kit to connect three.






If you have two of the standard models and no companion you can still connect two together but there is a limit of about 20 AMPs out of an outlet.


----------



## Treacherous (Oct 27, 2012)

wilburg said:


> How about the Yamaha 2000Ie?


 
I would have no hesitation buying one of the Yamaha's as well. They used to cost more than the Hondas. Not sure if that is still true or not.

The biggest problem with these types of generators is "theft". They are like cash waving in the wind and hold their value really well.


----------



## Treacherous (Oct 27, 2012)

I like how easy it is to get the fuel out of the EU2000i's carb when you are done with it.   There is a screw valve on the carb bowl and a fuel line that runs down inside to the bottom of the generator where you can collect the fuel.  A few recoils to empty the fuel pump and you are done.

One of these makes changing oil in an EU series a lot cleaner.






I also opted for a magnetic dipstick.  Probably overkill but want to protect them the best I can.


----------



## wilburg (Oct 27, 2012)

You can three of those bad boys up??  Whoa!  I ended getting dual Yamahas.. I like how easy it is to drain the carb.. I just turn the switch and shut off the fuel and the generator carbs run out of fuel on their own.  I already bought a cable to lock em up!


----------



## wilburg (Oct 27, 2012)

I think the magnetic dip stick is a very good idea!


----------



## Treacherous (Oct 27, 2012)

wilburg said:


> You can three of those bad boys up?? Whoa! I ended getting dual Yamahas.. I like how easy it is to drain the carb.. I just turn the switch and shut off the fuel and the generator carbs run out of fuel on their own.  I already bought a cable to lock em up!


 
Nice!!

There is probably still a small amount of fuel in the carb bowl though. ;-)  Nothing a little fuel stabilizer wouldn't address though.


----------



## wilburg (Oct 27, 2012)

You can't parallel the 2400's, that's another reason why I got the dual 2000's


----------



## wilburg (Oct 27, 2012)

Fuel stabilizer in every 5 gallon container I got


----------



## Treacherous (Oct 27, 2012)

wilburg said:


> Fuel stabilizer in every 5 gallon container I got


 

You will be plenty pleased with those Yami's

Here are some extended run caps for your generator as well.


----------



## wilburg (Oct 27, 2012)

I got the yamaha's for $1099 each .... $100 more than Amazon, but I bought it from a local family that will also service it.. And they serviced it prior to delivery, and I walked out of the store with them within an hour.. No delivery fee... Can't beat that!  I also owed them $140 for service on my broken generator, which they waved...


----------



## wilburg (Oct 27, 2012)

How hard is it to set up the fuel lines?


----------



## Treacherous (Oct 27, 2012)

wilburg said:


> You can't parallel the 2400's, that's another reason why I got the dual 2000's


 

Interesting.. I didn't know that.

Wise Sales used to have a triple kit that they said you could mix and match Honda models.  I notice they are no longer saying that.  They just say similar models.  There must have been issues mixing EU1000/2000/3000 models together.


----------



## wilburg (Oct 27, 2012)

The old 2400's yes, but not the new HC's


----------



## Treacherous (Oct 27, 2012)

Not too difficult at all.  You just need to find a spare cap for your generator and a fuel fitting that will go through the air vent of cap.

Here is a complete kit on eBay for your model.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Oct 27, 2012)

Wont ever buy a gas one again.Its propane or none at all.


----------



## Treacherous (Oct 27, 2012)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Wont ever buy a gas one again.Its propane or none at all.


 
Fairly limited choices if you want a portable unit.  Most seem fairly easy to convert though.


----------



## wilburg (Oct 27, 2012)

How about a dual fuel line system with a cap?  I searched but couldn't find one


----------



## Millsk (Oct 27, 2012)

Didn't read the entire post but I have one point that may have been added already...

I bought a $1200 generator from an online shop don't remeber the exact shop but I think perhaps northern tools. It came in and never ran. Local repair shop couldn't work on it. I basically paid $1200 for a nice 13hp motor.

So I went to my local tractor shop (not the box store) and purchased a real generator. They even delivered it. Thing runs awsome, one pull and I have my house warm and safe. I haven't had to have it serviced but I know if I need to the shop is just 5 miles away.

Box store generators are made with plastic parts just like online stores. if you want a machine that will run like a champ and you know can get serviced, call your local mom and pop shop.


----------



## Treacherous (Oct 27, 2012)

wilburg said:


> How about a dual fuel line system with a cap? I searched but couldn't find one


 
http://www.wisesales.com/bergs-dual-feed-extended-run-tank-for-yamaha.html


----------



## wilburg (Oct 27, 2012)

Cool.. Ty!


----------



## Hitch (Oct 27, 2012)

I have a potentially dumb generator question.....

I have a Champion generator, which I bought at Costco last year after Irene. I bought it largely to run my sump pump, which gets a fair amount of action with these heavy rains. I don't think I can insert a link, but it is the Champion 41537.

Anyway, I am not certain that I understand the 120/240 plug. The generator came with an extension cable which plugs into the 120/240 "NEMA L14-30R" on the front of the genny - it's a twist connection. I think I uploaded a pic of the extension cable below. The other end of the extension cable has four outlets and is designed to allow both regular plugs as well as NEMA 6-20 plugs. On the genny, the outlet is labeled as 120/240 volts. For that outlet, the manual states as follows:​ 
*120/240 Volt AC, 30 Amp Twist-Lock Receptacle - *(NEMA L14-30R) – May be used to supply electrical power for the operation of 120 and/or 240 Volt AC, 30 Amp, single phase 60 Hz electrical loads. 

I don't see where there is an option for me to set the outlet to either 120 or 240. I would like to use the extension cable that came with the genny - to get the cable into the house and then use the four available outlets. Setting aside the issues with "dirty" power, will I have any issues if I use that outlet from the genny and that extension cable? I'm concerned about the reference to 240 volts and the various types of plugs. Is it possible that it will provide too much power? I would like to be plug in my fridge and my freezer to that extension cable.


----------



## kofkorn (Oct 27, 2012)

A 120/240 outlet has four wires.  Two 120 feed wires, a neutral, and a ground.  

The way it works is that when one of the feed wires is giving +120v the other is giving -120v.  If you were to measure across both wires at the same time, you would get a reading of 240v

Your extension cable has four outlets.  Two outlets will attach to one of the feed wires, the other outlets will attach to the other feed wire.  No chance of getting 240 using the outlets.  To get 240, you need to use both of the feed wires on one appliance at the same time.  In order to do that, you need a different cable.  Probably a big challenge to find that kind of cable around here for about two to three weeks.

Biggest thing you would need to be concerned about is leveling the load.  You don't want all of your appliances on the same circuit.  Try to spread the load across both circuits.  


--Kofkorn


----------



## Hitch (Oct 27, 2012)

kofkorn - Many thanks for the quick reply!  

I noticed that two of the outlets on the extension cord have a dot of one color and two of another color.  Is that for the 240?  Not that I plan to do so....

As far as leveling the load, there are four circuit breakers above the outlets.  Two are above the 120/240 and the other two are above the other four outlets.  So, I have either two or three circuits?  To level the load, I would want to also use the other outlets?  Or, at least, one on each of the two pairs?




Thanks again


----------



## kofkorn (Oct 27, 2012)

The dots signify the different feed lines.  If you use that cord, balance the loads between the different dots.  I wouldn't suggest using both the cord and the outlets on the frame together unless you can match the circuits together.  That just goes to balancing again.

If you have gauges on the gen, just make sure they are about the same level.

Good luck!

--Kofkorn


----------



## DirtyDave (Oct 28, 2012)

when you wire in to a house you use the 240 side like a RV does that dekivers 120 per rail on the fuse panel and hopefully if you think you get as close to 40- 50 amp generator for running more item in the house. elec water heater, dryer, ranges, elec furnices use 20 to 50 amp 240 volt, so eats all your power.


----------



## Sawdust62 (Oct 28, 2012)

After last year's Halloween snow storm and no power for six days I installed a Generac 17Kw standby generator with automatic transfer switch and two 100lb propane tanks. runs the whole house and my neighbors sump pump. It seems major storms and extended poet outages are becoming more frequent in the northeast.


----------



## skibumm100 (Oct 28, 2012)

I have B&S 5500/8500 (Starting) Elite Series genny. I've got it wired into my panel with it's own 30A, 2-pole breaker. I used to disconnect the electric range and wire it into that breaker but I moved some breakers yesterday so I could add a 30A just for the genny. It used to take me about 30-45 minutes to open up the main, swap wires on the panel and get it running. Since I have to leave town tomorrow morning for the week I had to make it easy to swap and give a lesson to my wife and oldest son on the procedure. I wrote the step-by-step instructions on the panel door. I have about 30 gallons of gas plus what's in the vehicles. I got the genny from Grainger about seven years ago (or whenever the southern NH ice storm was) and we use it twice a year, on average. It has a 10 gallon tank and I run my whole house off of it except for the range, clothes dryer and the hot water heater. I run furnace, upright freezer, the fridge and microwave. The last time we were without power for 6 days and on day three I hooked up the HW heater, shed the rest of the load and made 100 gallons of hot water during the day. I'm not sure how clean the power is and it's pretty noisy. I have a power conditioner on my entertainment stuff and it has a digital power meter so I can see what the voltage is at all times. I am considering buying a cheap 5000W genny for the HW heater so I don't have to mess around so much as the HW heater is on its own off-peak meter.


----------



## 63jamesh (Oct 28, 2012)

wilburg said:


> With the possibility of another northeast storm coming, I got my Genny out of storage and brought it to the shop for a once over.. I'm glad I did.. The thing won't run more than 5 minutes.. Anyways it's a 15 year old noisy genny.. So perfect time to get a new one. I got my eyes on the Honda 2000i.. Tomorrow I'm going to pull the trigger... Pros/cons? Should I just bite the bullet and get the companion?


 
Yes! I did and have nevered looked back. Let me add that I also bought the pairing cable and long run fuel tank kit. A must have when you want to run both without interuption.


----------



## LMPS (Oct 28, 2012)

I have had a Dewalt D6000 for about 10 years and never have had problem with it, starts on first pull every time.  I can not say enough good about it, change the oil and run it once in while and that is all she needs.  Lets hope we all do not need them  Be safe everyone.


----------



## wilburg (Oct 28, 2012)

Here is a video on the difference between an inverter generator and a regular one:  http://www.yamaha-motor.com/outdoor/products/modelvideo/442/1060/0/video.aspx


----------



## Murphy118 (Oct 28, 2012)

I just picked up a Briggs n Stratton 5500 watt Storm Responder,,,, kinda big but only one I could get my hands on, $799 @ Lowe's, kinda expensive too, but,,,,,,
     My plan is to put it on the deck, somehow run cable into house,
     MY concerns are:  I can't presume it's weather proof,, Ineed to build a shelter for it right??
     It is not an inverter, and my tripplite failed, (won't turn on).  Isit OK to run the stove if needed on the new genny?  I'm gonna get a new UPS, but may not be before storm gets here,,,,

John


----------



## Iembalm4aLiving (Oct 28, 2012)

I traded in my Honda EB5000 for an EU6500is. The inverters are SO the way to go. Any genset that has to run @ 3,600 rpm to make power is going to be LOUD, no matter what you try to do to quiet it down. I did a review on it shortly after I got it.


----------



## wilburg (Oct 28, 2012)

Murphy118 said:


> I just picked up a Briggs n Stratton 5500 watt Storm Responder,,,, kinda big but only one I could get my hands on, $799 @ Lowe's, kinda expensive too, but,,,,,,
> My plan is to put it on the deck, somehow run cable into house,
> MY concerns are:  I can't presume it's weather proof,, Ineed to build a shelter for it right??
> It is not an inverter, and my tripplite failed, (won't turn on).  Isit OK to run the stove if needed on the new genny?  I'm gonna get a new UPS, but may not be before storm gets here,,,,
> ...



You should build a shelter for it... You shouldn't run electronics with it, including your pellet stove... Cords through a window, put a towel on the sill to help seal the window....

That being said... Do what you have to do... Many people, including me, have successfully run their stoves on non inverters.. Many have blown their computer boards... If its cold... Do what you have to do to warm your family....

When this is all done.. Put that bad boy on Craig's list and buy yourself a Honda or Yamaha inverter


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 28, 2012)

gd9704 said:


> I traded in my Honda EB5000 for an EU6500is. The inverters are SO the way to go. Any genset that has to run @ 3,600 rpm to make power is going to be LOUD, no matter what you try to do to quiet it down. I did a review on it shortly after I got it.




Nice review! I'd love the automatic(NG powered) and thats what were aiming for. But if cost is too extreme, We may look into one of these units.

Any possible way to extend the fuel capacity?


----------



## seige101 (Oct 28, 2012)

skibumm100 said:


> I have B&S 5500/8500 (Starting) Elite Series genny. I've got it wired into my panel with it's own 30A, 2-pole breaker. I used to disconnect the electric range and wire it into that breaker but I moved some breakers yesterday so I could add a 30A just for the genny. It used to take me about 30-45 minutes to open up the main, swap wires on the panel and get it running. Since I have to leave town tomorrow morning for the week I had to make it easy to swap and give a lesson to my wife and oldest son on the procedure.



Please consider a proper interlock. All it takes is one person to forget to open that main breaker and you are back feeding the grid possibly burning out your generator or worse killing a lineman even worse is it blowing up like a stick of dynamite if the generator is on when utility power comes on. $150 for the universal kit or as cheap as $55 for a kit from your panel manufacturer provided it's a fairly new service panel


----------



## Mr Whitfield (Oct 29, 2012)

I have a Generac 4000EXL, 4000 watts/ 6600 Peak, It runs the whole house. I have to turn off the Electric water heater,  This unit is nice, The Ham Radio guys like it, it does not mess with their radio equipment. I got this unit used off Criagslist for 200. I run it though a manual transfer switch. Works great for the price. If you can find one of these I would buy it in a minute.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Oct 29, 2012)

Guardian whole house generator for me...Without it to run my pumps, I would have an indoor swimming pool!


----------



## velvetfoot (Oct 29, 2012)

Treacherous said:


> I have a couple EU2000i's.  Now that warranty is almost up on second unit I plan to add an optional propane fuel capability to them.
> 
> You can still burn gas when needed.
> 
> ...


I like your cover a lot.  Is something like that available commercially?


----------



## wilburg (Oct 29, 2012)

How much for you to build some and ship?


----------



## The Village Idiot (Oct 29, 2012)

Treacherous said:


> I have a couple EU2000i's. Now that warranty is almost up on second unit I plan to add an optional propane fuel capability to them.
> 
> You can still burn gas when needed.
> 
> ...


  Nice work.  Simple and effective!


----------



## imacman (Oct 29, 2012)

That EU6500is is a VERY nice unit, although for the $4000 price tag (cheapest $ I could find not including shipping or a transfer switch), you could be a long way toward a nice whole house genny.


----------



## Treacherous (Oct 29, 2012)

wilburg said:


> How much for you to build some and ship?


 

I wish I had time for that.  I based mine somewhat off this "Gen-A-Shed"






I scoffed at the $250 price tag though.  If one can source parts locally it can be built for around $50.   I built two of them back in 2009 and with shipping I had about $70/each into each shelter.


----------



## Treacherous (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm sure one can vastly improve a lot on what I did but they work well and keep the gen's dry.

Here are more pics.


----------



## BurningMan (Oct 29, 2012)

gd9704 said:


> I traded in my Honda EB5000 for an EU6500is. The inverters are SO the way to go. Any genset that has to run @ 3,600 rpm to make power is going to be LOUD, no matter what you try to do to quiet it down. I did a review on it shortly after I got it.



Well done Greg.
An excellent review!
Mine is on it's way, along with an APC transfer box.


----------



## Iembalm4aLiving (Oct 30, 2012)

I got home from work late last night.  As I was about to go to bed, the power went out.  Normally, I'd just go to bed and worry about things when I woke up.  But it's rained several inches over the last 24 hours, so I fired up the EU6500is and had it running for a few hours to keep the sump pump going.  This morning my wife had no idea the thing was running--you couldn't hear it over the wind and rain. 

Yes, it's an expensive unit.  But it's quieter than most standby generators and I have the option of taking it elsewhere should I need to.


----------



## skibumm100 (Oct 30, 2012)

seige101 said:


> Please consider a proper interlock. All it takes is one person to forget to open that main breaker and you are back feeding the grid possibly burning out your generator or worse killing a lineman even worse is it blowing up like a stick of dynamite if the generator is on when utility power comes on. $150 for the universal kit or as cheap as $55 for a kit from your panel manufacturer provided it's a fairly new service panel


 
Yep, I know. I didn't have a dedicated generator breaker until Saturday. I put it up top so I can mechanically interlock it with the main.


----------



## CtPaul (Oct 30, 2012)

I have a generac 4000xl. Can't complain been a great unit for years. I think I might get something a little bigger soon. Maybe 7000- 8000


----------



## velvetfoot (Oct 31, 2012)

It's just that the bigger gen. will consume more gas.


----------



## DirtyDave (Oct 31, 2012)

if you have LNG or propane... power your bigger unit on that instad of gasoline.


----------



## wenger7446 (Oct 31, 2012)

wenger7446 said:


> Just picked up a Honda EU6500, so far, (only 15 mins on the Hobbs), it seems like a awesome machine.



Have about 50hrs on the machine. Going to swap out the oil for Mobile1 tomorrow. So far, love the machine.


----------



## Iembalm4aLiving (Nov 1, 2012)

wenger7446 said:


> Have about 50hrs on the machine. Going to swap out the oil for Mobile1 tomorrow. So far, love the machine.


 

I changed the original oil on mine at about 3 hours w/ Mobil 1 0W-40.  Got to run it 14 hours after the remnants of Sandy blew threw.  Ran like a champ, and you would never know it was running from inside the house.  Take care of this unit and your grandkids will be fighting over it when you're gone!


----------



## Treacherous (Nov 5, 2012)

Hitch said:


> I have a potentially dumb generator question.....
> 
> I have a Champion generator, which I bought at Costco last year after Irene. I bought it largely to run my sump pump, which gets a fair amount of action with these heavy rains. I don't think I can insert a link, but it is the Champion 41537.


 

You might want to check your serial number.  A fire hazard recall was announced today.

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-204_162-57545168/costco-sold-champion-generators-recalled-for-fire-risk/


----------



## Hitch (Nov 5, 2012)

Treacherous said:


> You might want to check your serial number. A fire hazard recall was announced today.
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-204_162-57545168/costco-sold-champion-generators-recalled-for-fire-risk/


 
Treacherous - Thank you very much!  I really appreciate your post.  Fortunately, my generator is not included in the recall.  Again, I do appreciate you taking the time to let me know!


----------

